# Bilt-Hamber Auto-Foam pre-wash via a pump sprayer?



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Pump sprayer, not p/w foam gun. I only see reference on BH’s website for use with ‘High powered pressure washer’, but I noticed mention on DW of people using it with pump sprayers as a pre-wash.

I’m about to run out of Valet-Pro Citrus Pre-Wash. More VPCPW or BHAF? 

Anyone used both via a pump sprayer?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't think BHAF would be great through a sprayer. You would probably need something with more chemical bite.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Bero said:


> I don't think BHAF would be great through a sprayer. You would probably need something with more chemical bite.


Have you tried it? I have. Works a treat:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Have you tried it? I have. Works a treat:thumb:


No, hence the 'think' part :lol:.

----

I'm sure a lot of foam's work is just in holding moisture against the dirt to soften it up. A sprayer would probably be fine for creating enough foam to do this.

But if you don't have a pressure washer to blast it off after I suspect it would not be nearly as effective though.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

BH is the best thing I've ever used through a sprayer

80ml - 160ml in and fill to the 2l line and prepare to be blown away


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Just bought a sprayer specifically for this, heard it works well


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Kimo said:


> BH is the best thing I've ever used through a sprayer


Does that include VPCPW?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Car Key said:


> Does that include VPCPW?


Yea

Wipes the floor with it


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

if your going to be pump spraying it why not go for BH surfex?


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

Just keep in mind, it has amazing cleaning ability but obviously that comes at the expense of your LSP.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

andy monty said:


> if your going to be pump spraying it why not go for BH surfex?


Because surfex will strip lsp, and auto foam wont.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Go for the bilt hamber auto foam, a good few have used with the pump sprayer myself included.

gone through about 10lt of the auto foam as for the valet pro citrus pre wash after testing it a few times i still have about 14lt left, its not a patch on the bilt hamber auto foam the valet pro citrus pre wash has never impressed me, i should have tried before buying in bulk.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

Kimo said:


> BH is the best thing I've ever used through a sprayer
> 
> 80ml - 160ml in and fill to the 2l line and prepare to be blown away


Couldn't agree more. Magic stuff.


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry for a dumb question but if you say (pump) sprayer do you mean something like this http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-pro-range-mixing-bottle-cat25.html ?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Cons91 said:


> Sorry for a dumb question but if you say (pump) sprayer do you mean something like this http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-pro-range-mixing-bottle-cat25.html ?


More like this http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/mesto-1-5-l-cleaner-pressure-sprayers-cat25.html#aMasterMSCL1500


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Is there any difference in results if the sprayer shown in my previous post is used?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Cons91 said:


> Is there any difference in results if the sprayer shown in my previous post is used?


Only an aching hand from squeezing the trigger spray repeatedly.


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

Or this...

http://www.hozelock.com/spraying/st...rayers/hozelock-5l-pressure-sprayer-4505.html


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't bother with a mesto 

Wilko £3 sprayer has way out lasted my mesto's


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'll stick with my current sprayer at the moment.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I use surfex as a pre wash every other week diluted, it hasn't stripped ads kostos.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

graham1970 said:


> I use surfex as a pre wash every other week diluted, it hasn't stripped ads kostos.


What concentration do you use it at?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

About an inch and a half in a 5l spray bottle


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

graham1970 said:


> About an inch and a half in a 5l spray bottle


Is that 5litre or should it be 500ml?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry,that's the ratio I use for snow foam!
I put about 4 pumps of surfex in a 5l spray bottle containing water James.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

graham1970 said:


> Sorry,that's the ratio I use for snow foam!
> I put about 4 pumps of surfex in a 5l spray bottle containing water James.


Think that should be around 60ml i think with 4 pumps.... so would be around 83 to 1 ratio.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

No idea mate,just know that the one coat of ADS kostos I applied neatly two months ago is beading very well.


----------

